# Secret Santa Last Call



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive had a few people ask if there would be another signup for ss so I decided to give it a go....(I must be crazy lol)

Please read ALL the rules carefully before you sign up

# 1 The Chihuahua People site and Admin have no input in this exchange, it is run purely by members, therefore the site and Admin take no responsibility for any aspect of the exchange.

# 2 Sometimes someone does not receive a gift, you must be willing to take this risk when signing up, there is always someone who receives nothing it seems.

#3 You must be an active member & have at least 300 posts (or have sucessfully participated in an exchange before)

#4 I am asking that if you sign up multiple pets that you are required to send out multiple gifts.

#5 the deadline for signing up will be October 25 th all names will be paired & pm'd out as soon as possible. 

#6 I am asking that all gifts be mailed out on or before December 3rd to assure delivery by Christmas

#7 I am doing different price catagories this time & as always homemade gifts are also welcome

If you are interested in joining please pm me you name, address, pets name, the price catagory you would like to be in & where you can ship to (U.S, UK, Ireland, Canada)

Price catagories are as followed.... $10.00, $20.00, $30.00


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Sent you a PM about my new chihuahua and getting her in the SS!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

anyone interested?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

I am, not sure if I am included already, but I signed up a while ago here: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/55164-2nd-secret-santa-signup-3.html


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

sent a pm thanks


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

i would have loved to have taken part, but I dont have enough posts 
maybe next year!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive gotten a few people who have signed up but not enough to be able to pair everyone...anyone else interested?


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Sending you a PM


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

I would love to take part in this but I do not have enough posts.  I do have a Premium Membership if that helps any. 300 is quite a lot for a newcomer.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Because of this:


> # 2 Sometimes someone does not receive a gift, you must be willing to take this risk when signing up, there is always someone who receives nothing it seems.


is why this was incorporated:


> #3 You must be an active member & have at least 300 posts (or have sucessfully participated in an exchange before)


You seem to be on here regularly, and considering that there are a few exchanges throughout the year, I'm sure by the time you reach the required post count, there will be another taking place for you to join. :dance:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Ness♥Bella;775072 said:


> I would love to take part in this but I do not have enough posts.  I do have a Premium Membership if that helps any. 300 is quite a lot for a newcomer.


I have my 2 boy chis entered in the gift exchange already and am already taken, but I have a brand-new girl chihuahua puppy named Calleigh that I will be bringing home the first of December and I haven't gotten a match-up for the late SS yet. If that doesn't happen, then perhaps you and I could just do a gift exchange between ourselves with your Bella and my Calleigh!

Several people know me on here and know that I send excellent gifts too!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pookypeds said:


> I have my 2 boy chis entered in the gift exchange already and am already taken, but I have a brand-new girl chihuahua puppy named Calleigh that I will be bringing home the first of December and I haven't gotten a match-up for the late SS yet. If that doesn't happen, then perhaps you and I could just do a gift exchange between ourselves with your Bella and my Calleigh!
> 
> Several people know me on here and know that I send excellent gifts too!



I just received a match up for my chi puppy, but if you still want to do one between ourselves for your Bella, I will still do it for you. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

I would have loved to have taken part but think I am a couple of days late, I would have done fab pressies.

I have pm'ed a mod about it to try and get involved - fingers crossed hey!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Its 500 posts not 300


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

crawlin said:


> I would have loved to have taken part but think I am a couple of days late, I would have done fab pressies.
> 
> I have pm'ed a mod about it to try and get involved - fingers crossed hey!


If you won't get your match, we could probably do the exchange between ourselves, if you don't mind to ship to Ireland  What do you think? I have three chis, but only one got the match so far.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ness♥Bella;775072 said:


> I would love to take part in this but I do not have enough posts.  I do have a Premium Membership if that helps any. 300 is quite a lot for a newcomer.


Im going to let you in since you do have a premium membership...Ive responded to your pm how much were you wanting in for?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Deme said:


> Its 500 posts not 300


the 1st one was 500 posts I made this one a bit lower so more people would be able to join in..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

crawlin said:


> I would have loved to have taken part but think I am a couple of days late, I would have done fab pressies.
> 
> I have pm'ed a mod about it to try and get involved - fingers crossed hey!


I havent paired people up yet just in case a few more wanted to join...Ive got you added to my list..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

FireFox said:


> If you won't get your match, we could probably do the exchange between ourselves, if you don't mind to ship to Ireland  What do you think? I have three chis, but only one got the match so far.


I feel so bad that I havent been able to pair your other two..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I cant edit but Im going to leave sign ups open till October 31st if anyone else would like to join in on the fun...


Also Im trying my hardest to find someone willing to ship to two lovely chis in Ireland.. anyone willing?


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

I will ship to anywhere and yes I would love to be involved still x x


----------



## newchimomma (Oct 25, 2010)

Can you tell me if you do gift exchanges at any other time in the year? I am a new member here ... am no where near the post limit but I would love to participate when I am able. 

If you are stuck last minute for the two chi's in Ireland, I have two babies and would love to participate if the rules can be bent in this instance!! If not, I will patiently wait for the next go-around.



Kat


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Theres quite a few exchanges throughout the year..keep your eyes peeled x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I sent you a pm posting here just in case you don't get it seems like some aren't being delivered


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I sent you a pm posting here just in case you don't get it seems like some aren't being delivered


I got it & Ive added you to my list..I havent paired anyone up yet but will let you know who your match is when everyone is paired..


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> I got it & Ive added you to my list..I havent paired anyone up yet but will let you know who your match is when everyone is paired..


awesome thanks!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

your welcome


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I feel like Ive missed someone who wanting in on ss but I cant figure out who it was or maybe I have everyone lol...here is who I have atm in random order..

pinkchi
crawlin
codyann
natti
firefox
chihuahuasloveme
rubia
kitty&kahlua
mommasboy
nessbella
pookypeds
maknlfi

Is that everyone?

Ive also had a few people offer to sign up incase there wernt enough in on the exchange but I didnt mention them atm..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Yay! So many more ppl doin ss this year. All thanks to u apple robot


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

yay so excited to take part in our first exchange can't wait to see who we get paired with


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Procrastinator Blog #1:
Now I know why people start buying xmas gifts early. It is officially November and I need to hurry up and start purchasing presents for the exchange.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

when do we get paired?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah, a ton of people are in on the exchange this year, its nuts! How many total did you have sign up if you had a count?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I would like to be added Appleblossom!!  If it's not too late!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

cherper said:


> I would like to be added Appleblossom!!  If it's not too late!


just need your address how much you can spend & where you want to ship to


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

sent you a pm appleblossom


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

cherper said:


> sent you a pm appleblossom


ive added you..


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

this is going to be the best SS with everyone thats signed up x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

*Princess* said:


> this is going to be the best SS with everyone thats signed up x


this is a huge exchange this time around..Ill be doing my best to pair everyone up hopefully tonight if not then tomorrow...


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yay!!:cheer:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

yay we're anticipating our match! wanna get shopping


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

me too, definitely psyched!!!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

the ss pairups have come to a screaching halt atm..Ive been trying to get someone who can ship to canada but have been unsuccessful so far Ive asked 1 more person so just waiting to hear back from them now....THis time around is proving to be very difficult..


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

I sent out my SS today and I can't wait for them to get their pressies! 

Thanks again appleblossom for including Bella and I in this. It was so much fun!

:cheer:


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't make it to Fedex today because of work but I PROMISEEEE it'll go out in the morning, all boxed up and everything!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Amandarose531 said:


> I didn't make it to Fedex today because of work but I PROMISEEEE it'll go out in the morning, all boxed up and everything!


dont feel bad I made the rules & I didnt even make it to the post office on time...the main goal is for the gifts to arrive before christmas...


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> dont feel bad I made the rules & I didnt even make it to the post office on time...the main goal is for the gifts to arrive before christmas...


Lol!

Sometimes work and life just get in the way of things we actually want to do.


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

hi have sent you a couple of pms dont know if you have them but i need the address so i can send out my gifts? thanks xx


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Im so mad at myself for being late for this secret santa.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chico's Mum said:


> Im so mad at myself for being late for this secret santa.


aw  dont be! atleast ur back!


----------

